# A possible answer to the Super Vs Turbo charger



## Vantage (Nov 17, 2003)

Well I am sure everyone saw the old Supercharger vs Turbocharger debates and which is better yadda yadda. Well, what if you used both? A supercharger for your low end off the line boost and a turbo for you high end spooled power.

Hows that for a headtrip. If you wanna poke holes in that idea go ahead, just make sure to explain WHY it wouldnt work and possible solutions. 

One possible issue I see is having to put in some sort of one way valve so the supercharger isn't causing backpressure on the turbo and vice versa.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there is no debate.

Turbos are better, more efficient, and with the new technology, virtually lag-free. This has all been proven...over and over again...especially on this website.

I'm going to close this thread because it will just get ugly.


----------

